# Church Militant Exclusive Interview: Ali Alexander, Leader of Stop the Steal



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

Church Militant Exclusive Interview: Ali Alexander, Leader of Stop the Steal


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2021)

I am not watching an hour-long video, anyone got a TL; DR?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am not watching an hour-long video, anyone got a TL; DR?


"There was massive voter fraud in this election and it was stolen, but I don't have any evidence so you'll just have to believe me."

Followed by: "give me money. Money me. Money now. Me a money needing a lot now."


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "There was massive voter fraud in this election and it was stolen, but I don't have any evidence so you'll have to just believe me."
> 
> Followed by: "give me money. Money me. Money now. Me a money needing a lot now."


Ok, so just more junk of about the voter fraud hoax, gotcha


----------

